# 2008 brute force injector problem I think



## Bruteforce redneck (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a 2008 Kawasaki brute force that is Havin a problem I have not figured it out yet and was wondering if y'all could help me. The fourwheeler sat up for about two or three weeks with a half a tank of fuel in it because I broke a axle but not when I crank it it will crank fine but I have hardly any power as in haul *** power. It use to rev up real quick now is like it is delayed or something and revs up real slow. I was thinking the injectors might be clogged or something. Could someone tell me what might be wrong. I bought some Lucas injector treatment maybe that will work? If you have any idea what it might be please help me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

First things first, I'd do a flow test on the pump to see if its pumping out the volume of gas that it should be (plenty of info on the topic if you hit the search button, I know I've personally posted at least a dozen or so times about it lol)

If you think the flow seems weak, there are a handful of things to do that will usually bring the pump back to life...I'll give you more details based on your findings. Personally I havn't seen hardly any injector probs from these bikes....its almost always the fuel pump itself, throttle position sensor, or bad/corroded connection in the wire harness.


----------



## Bruteforce redneck (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input how do you do the fuel pump test. Do you have to buy something


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Flow test is just simply remove the fuel line from the top of the gas tank, use another hose or funnel and stick it on the top of the tank where you removed the hose from....turn the key on and the pump will kick on and run for a few seconds....use a measuring cup to see how many fluid ounces come out. I dont remember the numbers but theres a range it should be in (numbers are posted up in different "fuel pump" threads though). Pressure test is a better thing to do because the flow test doesn't always prove the pump to be bad/good, but it gives quick indication most of the time. 

Some good info here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17166-problems-my-08-brute-fi-light-flashing.html


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

3 oz on the low side 6 oz on the high side .. fuel pump should cycle for 3 seconds


----------

